# 1-800 fax numbers - do you have one?



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I currently have a 2nd phone line that I use for my fax machine. I usually get my orders via email, but still have a few customers who can only fax over orders. I ALWAYS have trouble with the phone line my fax is on and have even switched fax machines, etc. This has not resolved the issue. If I used a 1-800 fax that goes directly into my email it would save me about $25 - $35 per month on a 2nd line. My concern is whether or not they are reliable or not. Here is a company I looked up on the internet 

http://www.ringcentral.com/plansandpricing/ringcentralfax.html

I was wondering if they are any good and if anyone else uses a plan such as this. I also am going to have to convince DH that it is a good idea since he hates change!!! Any info would be helpful. 

ANY ideas on alternatives to a fax machine would be appreciated.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I use a e-fax # with an area code local to me. It works just like the 800#s and goes straight to my voicemail. Works Great!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ditton on eFax... it's free and it has served me every time.


----------

